# To all old jazzers



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

To all old jazzers, I have been on a Gypsy Jazz kick for the last week and when Django Reinhardt and Stephen Grappelli come up they are, quite correctly linked to The Quintet de hot club de……..Paris. 
*No not on your nelly* it has become FRANCE = The Quintet du hot club de France??????
All of my early jazz days 50s - 60s in the UK it was known as Paris not France.
Last night at our music club session as an encore I played 3 tracks from a CD and we then discussed the quintet it was unanimous that it was called Paris not France in the UK and also NZ??? 
Excuse me using My English term. Anyone from that approx era have anything to say???


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Wikipedia, the authority on all things, says "France."
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quintette_du_Hot_Club_de_France
The place where they performed is called Le Hot Club of France:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hot_Club_de_France
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jazz_Hot

By the way are you familiar with Gus Viseur? Played with Django and Stephen a lot. He's a favorite of mine:


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

*@ NoCoPilot*
Yes I am aware that wiki and other www references use France, were you listening to them in the 50s in USA and was it called France? Re Gus Viseur I will have to search the personnel listings on my CDs. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Dan Ante said:


> Yes I am aware that wiki and other www references use France, were you listening to them in the 50s in USA and was it called France?


You'd have to go back to 1948:


> The headquarters of the Hot Club de France moved from Paris to Montauban in 1948, to St.-Vrain (near Corbeil-Essonnes) in 1977, and to Nogent-sur-Marne in 1999.


I was born in '54, so, no I wasn't hip to the Paris trip, daddy-o.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

What does the head quarters mean? As far as I know it was a jazz club in Paris it had a physical presence where the musicians played together presumably in front of an audience, I realise that the Germans at that time were not all that keen on jazz so something may have happened during the occupation, perhaps they closed the club. But by the 50s if the name had changed surly the English would or should have known. Perhaps we young jazzers were in a time freeze.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

I doubt the jazz club was called "Le Hot Club of Paris" after it was moved to Montauban. That's 624.2 kilometers due south of Paris.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

NoCoPilot said:


> I doubt the jazz club was called "Le Hot Club of Paris" after it was moved to Montauban. That's 624.2 kilometers due south of Paris.


You are quite right what I am trying to find out is does any one remember it as Quintet du hot club de Pareeeee :tiphat:


----------

